# Picture of a "fire rainbow"



## Galatians220 (Jan 12, 2009)

We up here in the frozen north are feeling a bit put upon, possibly, with the foot of snow that we got Saturday, the 4 more inches that are expected later today and the below-zero temperatures we're to get later in the week. 

Someone here sent me this picture of a "fire rainbow," which I understand can happen under only certain atmospheric conditions. The pic was taken in Idaho; excuse me, please, if you've already seen it a million times before.

Just shows that the Lord does do eminently beautiful things in the northern hemisphere, even when He's freezing us to the bone!

Margaret


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 12, 2009)

That is beautiful.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 12, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 12, 2009)

I have seen quite a few of those types of rainbows.


----------



## Tim (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmmm....reminds me of God's covenant!


----------



## Quickened (Jan 12, 2009)

Pretty neat! I've never seen one of those before


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Margaret.

Hey, is it really cold down there?


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 12, 2009)

"The heavens declare ..."

I think of the basic formation as "mares' tales" that suggest winter precip is in the forecast. Here's a link that explains the rainbow part:

Photo in the News: Rare "Rainbow" Spotted Over Idaho


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 12, 2009)

THat is really pretty thank you for sharing that.


----------

